# New filter! Lets choose one



## Fred13 (20 Dec 2020)

Hello!
I am going to buy a new filter soon and I would like to hear your opinions.
My tank is 100 x 50 x 50 centimeters.
For my last setup,  I used a JBL filter combined with an external hydor heater. Excellent filter, silent with great flow. Also , hydor heater worked reliably without any issues ( I have tc controller though ).
I dont have those two anymore.
I though of buying the exact same setup or buy an oase filter which I never had before.
What I found interesting is the prefilter that it has. Seems so easy to clean on a weekly basis. On the other hand, flow is a little bit disappointing relating to the JBL.
Any suggestions?
Thank you !


----------



## Millns84 (21 Dec 2020)

Aquael Ultramax 2000 would probably tick all boxes for you.


----------



## Fred13 (21 Dec 2020)

Millns84 said:


> Aquael Ultramax 2000 would probably tick all boxes for you.


It really seems a great filter. Is 2000 maybe too much powerful for my needs and I should better stick with 1500 ? Or is it flow adjustable?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (21 Dec 2020)

My aquarium is 100x55x45,so pretty similar. I've got an Eheim 2180 thermofilter, nominal max flow rate of 1700lph, and it's just fine. 
If I was buying new I'd be very tempted by the Oase Biomaster 850 (claimed 1250lph max), if only for the easy-clean pre-filter.


----------



## Millns84 (21 Dec 2020)

Fred13 said:


> It really seems a great filter. Is 2000 maybe too much powerful for my needs and I should better stick with 1500 ? Or is it flow adjustable?


I think the 2000 would be fine. You've got to take into account that 2000 is just the power of the pump and once the trays full of media, hoses etc are taken into account you're left with much less actual flow rate. 

The combined pump power on my 450 litre tank is 6500lph and its not too much. 

One thing to consider though would be the space in your cabinet as some of these filters are very tall and you need a few inches for the hoses too.


----------



## Hufsa (21 Dec 2020)

I have the Ultramax 2000 on a 180 liter tank, its not too much power


----------



## Fred13 (21 Dec 2020)

Millns84 said:


> I think the 2000 would be fine. You've got to take into account that 2000 is just the power of the pump and once the trays full of media, hoses etc are taken into account you're left with much less actual flow rate.
> 
> The combined pump power on my 450 litre tank is 6500lph and its not too much.
> 
> One thing to consider though would be the space in your cabinet as some of these filters are very tall and you need a few inches for the hoses too.


I have the juwel 350 sbx furniture which has plenty of space so I guess I am fine!
To be honest , I never thought of an aquael filter. I was always a JBL fan and now I was pretty close of buying an Oase. But a few videos I v seen in YouTube with aquael seems that it has everything I need and the quality seems pretty well.


Hufsa said:


> I have the Ultramax 2000 on a 180 liter tank, its not too much power


Ah ok then


----------



## Fred13 (22 Dec 2020)

What worries me a bit is that after a quick research I cant find spare parts in case something goes wrong..


----------



## Millns84 (23 Dec 2020)

My LFS is an Aquael stockist and can get any spare part within 48hrs. They're definitely a growing brand but you shouldn't have any major issues with parts at this point.


----------



## Fred13 (23 Dec 2020)

Millns84 said:


> My LFS is an Aquael stockist and can get any spare part within 48hrs. They're definitely a growing brand but you shouldn't have any major issues with parts at this point.


I see.. 
Those filters seem very well built with nice features. I am a JBL fan but I should admit that those specs and quality caught my attention.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Dec 2020)

I don’t know what the other models in the range are like but my TetraTec 400 is the quietest filter I’ve had.


----------



## anda1961 (25 Dec 2020)

Millns84 said:


> My LFS is an Aquael stockist and can get any spare part within 48hrs. They're definitely a growing brand but you shouldn't have any major issues with parts at this point.


I have been waiting for over 3 weeks now for a simple replacment ceramic shaft that for some unknown reason broke i was told by Alf that spare are not kept ordered form Poland and taking around 6 weeks to arrive. Not very good really so the Aquael 1500 and 2000 i have wont be replaced with that make but some make i can get spares for. Shame as the Aquael filters are whisper quiet.


----------



## Millns84 (25 Dec 2020)

anda1961 said:


> I have been waiting for over 3 weeks now for a simple replacment ceramic shaft that for some unknown reason broke i was told by Alf that spare are not kept ordered form Poland and taking around 6 weeks to arrive. Not very good really so the Aquael 1500 and 2000 i have wont be replaced with that make but some make i can get spares for. Shame as the Aquael filters are whisper quiet.


Wow that's pretty poor. I've had full replacement pumps in 48hrs.


----------



## Ollie s (19 Mar 2021)

Millns84 said:


> Wow that's pretty poor. I've had full replacement pumps in 48hrs.


How? I'm currently trying to decide between the biomaster 850 Thermo or ultramax 2000 just feels like I'm constantly banging my head


----------



## Hufsa (20 Mar 2021)

Steer clear of the Ultramax if you can, too many of us have had problems with it. I have bought an Eheim again and will be looking to remove the Ultramax further down the road as I dont trust it to always start up after maintenance. Customer support is almost non existent and parts are hard to find. Almost anything else would be a better choice.


----------



## MirandaB (21 Mar 2021)

anda1961 said:


> I have been waiting for over 3 weeks now for a simple replacment ceramic shaft that for some unknown reason broke i was told by Alf that spare are not kept ordered form Poland and taking around 6 weeks to arrive. Not very good really so the Aquael 1500 and 2000 i have wont be replaced with that make but some make i can get spares for. Shame as the Aquael filters are whisper quiet.


Similar situation for me....I use their Circulator pumps in my hillstream tank and to be fair they're excellent however getting replacement suckers for them is beyond a joke as they're also a special order via ALF.
Fortunately Aqualife Leyland have ordered them for me and I've had to buy enough to probably see me out.


----------



## Millns84 (21 Mar 2021)

Ollie s said:


> How? I'm currently trying to decide between the biomaster 850 Thermo or ultramax 2000 just feels like I'm constantly banging my headI


I took the broken Unipump 1500 in to my LFS, they placed an order for a replacement and called to say it was there after two days. 

They've got an Aquael catalogue in the shop with all parts listed and it's just a case of getting the part number and putting through an order. Perhaps some parts take longer if they're not held at the distributors, but I've no qualms in using Aquael products or recommending them, especially after having to deal with issues.


----------

